# Form 8938



## byline (Dec 5, 2011)

Well, having no replies to my question about the lump-sum distribution, let's see if I can get this question answered:

Unfortunately, I think this is going to push me over the threshold for Form 8938. I hadn't looked at the form before, hoping that it would be similar to the FBAR, which is relatively simple to fill out. Am I correct in understanding that I have to file a separate Form 8938 for every single financial account? There's no way to report all the accounts on one form? And that's without going into the terminology, which looks like a nightmare for anyone who doesn't understand financial-speak.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

You just file one Form 8938. 

If you are paper filing and have more than one account then per the instructions you attach an additional statement with the required information for each additional
account and check the box at the top of page 1.

If you are e-filing then you should have the option to add additional account when completing the form - how is likely to vary slightly by provider..


----------



## MyExpatTaxes (10 mo ago)

Hello! If the highest balance of Foreign Financial Asset is over $200K the you should file it on Form 8938.

FBAR if over $10k only. Hope that helps!


----------



## byline (Dec 5, 2011)

Moulard said:


> You just file one Form 8938.
> 
> If you are paper filing and have more than one account then per the instructions you attach an additional statement with the required information for each additional
> account and check the box at the top of page 1.
> ...


Thank you, that helps! I am paper filing and have multiple accounts. I'm relieved to know that I only fill out the one form, with an additional statement about the other accounts.

MyExpatTaxes, I already knew the filing thresholds for both the FBAR and Form 8938. I have been filing FBARs for years, but have been under the threshold for Form 8938. Because of the lump-sum distribution I will be receiving, I am fairly certain it will put my total assets over the threshold for Form 8938.


----------

